# new lathe from PennStateInd



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like Penn State is coming out with a new lathe this spring. It's called the Turncrafter Commander. The specs are pretty awesome. What I like most is the digital readout. It's also comes with 1HP.
Click below to change the main image



Close Window


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I went to their website and didn't see any information. Is the motor DC or AC. I've heard bad things about their DC modification they are selling. If it's an AC motor with Variable Frequency Drive like the new Delta has then it is probably a good deal. If it's the DC motor then it might be a good deal depending on price but will be considerably less power at the low speeds than the Delta.


----------



## lumber jock (Apr 11, 2009)

john lucas said:


> I went to their website and didn't see any information. Is the motor DC or AC. I've heard bad things about their DC modification they are selling. If it's an AC motor with Variable Frequency Drive like the new Delta has then it is probably a good deal. If it's the DC motor then it might be a good deal depending on price but will be considerably less power at the low speeds than the Delta.


     
*Introducing the new 12" 
Turncrafter Commander VS
More Power! More Features!
More Capacity! More Fun!

*The most advanced, powerful and easy to use lathe in it's classs. Powered by a 1 hp high performance induction motor (our largest) & an SBC microprocessor developed for automotive applications delivering precision control and lasting reliability.

Includes a heavy dute live tailstock center and two toolrests (6" and 12"), spare drive center and safety goggles. Optional extension bed increases turning length to over 40". 

*Features include:*
 

1 hp variable speed motor provides superior power and performance
SBC microprocessor technology delivers pinpoint control and reliability
Vary speeds from 150 to 4000 RPM for shaping or finishing with the turn of a knob
Digital readout lets you work at precise speeds and is easy to read
24 indexing positions with spindle locking
Convenient work light with 18" flex cable makes it easier to see even the most intricate work
Cast iron base is sturdy, stable and accepts optional extension bed for turning projects to over 40"
Included heavy duty, ball bearing tailstock center provides great grip with much less stress to avoid splitting
Tool storage rack keeps chisels and other tools close at hand
Designed for easy belt access and removal
Weight: 106 pounds
4" Faceplate :thumbsup:


----------



## toolman Steve (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice, do we know $$$$$$.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sounds pretty good but they still don't tell you what kind of motor it is. High Induction is like Sears telling you Peak Horsepower. It's a sales pitch that sounds good but doesn't really tell you anything. I'm not trying to put it down. It could be a very good lathe but I need more specs or someone who actually owns one to find out if it will compete with the others on the market.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I was checking thoughs out, I love the bigger motor and swing. The Variable speed is very nice too, digital read out is nice extra but at around $400 (without the extention bed), that is a bit too pricey for me.


----------



## BuellRider (Feb 11, 2010)

I called Pen State, they told me that its a DC motor, and all the lathes they sell are DC motors as well. They will be available in 30 days, and have a 100% money back guarantee if you send it back within 30 days. I have never read anywhere on the older type lathes that they were having any problems with them. If the thing does not break while doing what I get it for, then I'll be happy.


----------

